
The New Museum of the Dog - wholeness
https://www.nationalreview.com/2019/08/art-review-women-and-dogs-in-art-in-the-20th-century-smart-serious-fun/#slide-1
======
ojbyrne
From their website: “Out of courtesy to our neighbors, only service dogs and
invited demonstration dogs are allowed in the museum” :-(

~~~
stronglikedan
All dogs are service dogs when you're not allowed to challenge it.

~~~
mttyng
I’m sure the following statement will lead to my e-crucifixion, but:

As much as I love dogs (RIP to my passed, canine buddy), I think the “take
your dogs everywhere” thing is out of control now. Maybe that’s not that
dangerous of a sentiment, but I shouldn’t have to dodge your dog in the
supermarket.

At what point do we as a society start pushing back on this?

~~~
drngdds
Service dogs are a real thing that people with certain disabilities actually
need. As such, I really hope the answer to your question is "never."

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I recently went to the hardware store, and there were five separate people
with dogs. I'm going to guess that the number that were actual service dogs
was either zero or one, and my money is on zero.

Sure, people should be able to take a service dog everywhere. It does not
follow that people should be able to take _any_ dog everywhere.

~~~
labster
Hardware stores don’t serve food, therefore there are no rules preventing dogs
from entering. It’s not like a dog could damage the floors or merchandise
either.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I suppose not. The worst they could do is go after the birds that had figured
out the motion-activated doors, and where the bags of birdseed were.

------
4ensic
I was sorry to see it leave Saint Louis. Used to live across the street from
the St. Louis County park that housed it for years.

But Saint Louis still has the Bowling Hall of Fame and gained the Chess
Museum. Road trip anyone?

------
schoen
In case any cat people are looking for a museum dedicated to cat art, there's
an excellent one in Amsterdam.

[https://www.kattenkabinet.nl/](https://www.kattenkabinet.nl/)

Their broad permanent collection includes some extremely rare artworks about
cats.

